# Umfrage: Cube Forumstreffen 2012 - WO ?



## Sirrah73 (10. November 2011)

Hallo Cube'ler,

also dann lasst uns mal abstimmen WO wir uns treffen wollen.

Wie gehabt, jeder kann nur mit einer Session abstimmen aber in dieser ist Mehrfachauswahl  möglich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Wurde einmal abgestimmt ist die Kiste zu (ist leider nicht änderbar) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Die Abstimmung ist bis 31.12.2011 offen.  

Danach wird abgestimmt, wann wir uns Treffen.

Hier die Details:

*1. Eifel*
Simmerath-Rursee
http://www.camp-hammer.de/ 
Daun
http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/...e1=1202&ssid=1 
http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/...e1=1220&ssid=1

*2. Pfälzer Wald*
Wachenheim
http://www.wachenheim.de/6_gastgeber/campingplatz.html
Sankt Martin
http://www.campingplatz-wappenschmiede.beep.de/
Guide: Jan (jan84)

*3. Chiemgau*
Bad Feilnbach 
http://www.tenda-camping.de/

*4. Allgäu*
Sonthofen
http://www.illercamping.de/
Guide: Roman (lipper-zipfel)

*5. Österreich*
Tannheimer Tal
http://www.tannheimertal-camping.com/
Guide: Beuze (beuze1)

*6. Lago di Garda *
Riva
http://www.villasperanza-rivadelgarda.it/
Guide: Guido (Cortina)

*7. Schweiz*
Lenzerheide 
http://www.tcs.ch/travel/de/home/cam...zerheide.html/
http://www.hotelalpinaparpan.ch/de/home/
Davos
http://www.campingislas.ch/index-d.htm/
Guide: Stefan (mzaskar)

Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## mtblukas (10. November 2011)

Gibt es bei Option 2 (Pfälzer Wald) auch so ein Bike bzw. Trailpark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (11. November 2011)

Lukas,

das weiss ich nicht, ob es im Pfälzer Wald einen Bikepark gibt. Zumindest werden wir vom Treffen aus in keinen Bikepark fahren . 

Ich denke / hoffe aber, dass Jan wieder ein paar Tipps und Tricks rund um Fahrtechnik zeigen wird. Das war echt super dieses Jahr beim Treffen .


----------



## fatz (11. November 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> *3. Chiemgau*
> Bad Feilnbach
> http://www.tenda-camping.de/


liegt eher unguenstig. von da kann man ohne auto eigentlich nur die schwarzwandreibn 
fahren. alles andere was es da so gibt ist entweder fahrtechnisch ziemlich schwer (s3 
und schwerer) oder einfach mist. meist beides.

aschau waer besser. weiss aber nicht ob der camping am moor was taugt.


----------



## mtblukas (11. November 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Lukas,
> 
> das weiss ich nicht, ob es im Pfälzer Wald einen Bikepark gibt. Zumindest werden wir vom Treffen aus in keinen Bikepark fahren .
> 
> Ich denke / hoffe aber, dass Jan wieder ein paar Tipps und Tricks rund um Fahrtechnik zeigen wird. Das war echt super dieses Jahr beim Treffen .



Ich meinte eigentlich auch nur weil bei der Option 1 (Eifel) ein Trailpark vorgeschlagen wurde.


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. November 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> liegt eher unguenstig. von da kann man ohne auto eigentlich nur die schwarzwandreibn
> fahren. alles andere was es da so gibt ist entweder fahrtechnisch ziemlich schwer (s3
> und schwerer) oder einfach mist. meist beides.
> 
> aschau waer besser. weiss aber nicht ob der camping am moor was taugt.



Fatz, könntest Du dann auch guiden  ... ?


----------



## buschhase (11. November 2011)

Ja, gibt in der Pfalz einen Bikepark. Name fällt mir grad nicht ein, ist aber ganz hübsch da. Außerdem gibt es (zb um Lambrecht - mitten in der Pfalz) viele wunderschöne gebaute Strecken, die man in Touren einbinden kann.

Allerdings kenne ich mich nicht so perfekt in der Gegend aus um zu beurteilen wie weit das alles von den vorgeschlagenen Regionen entfernt ist.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## fatz (12. November 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Fatz, könntest Du dann auch guiden  ... ?


wenn ich ned grad wieder in schottland bin, klar.


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2011)

Soll der Park in die Tour mit eingebunden werden können ?


----------



## jan84 (13. November 2011)

Bzgl. Bike-/Trailpark

In der Neustädter Ecke gibt es keinen Bikepark/"Trailpark", der ist aber auch schlichtweg nicht nötig, die ganze Region ist einer... Man kann dort Touren fahren bei denen der Trailanteil >80-90% liegt, quasi ohne Anfahrtsstrecken. Bergauf Trail ist halt entsprechend anstrengender als nen Forstweg. 
Klammert man das Panorama aus und betrachtet nur die Trails ist die Ecke meiner Meinung nach ziemlich eindeutig dem Gardasee vorzuziehen, auch oder vorallem was die Traildichte & Qualität angeht. Die Trails liegen auf S0 bis S2 Niveau, passagenweise gibts auch S3 und S4. Die Böden sind relativ sandig, man kann auch wenns richtig Nass ist viel besser als in vielen anderen Regionen fahren. 
Gebaute Strecken (Sprünge) gibt es da in der Region auch einige, dem letzten Treffen nach zu urteilen ist dafür aber schlicht kein wirklicher Bedarf vorhanden. 

grüße,
Jan

PS: Die nächsten Bikeparks sind Beerfelden und BadWildbad, wenn genug Interessenten da sind könnte man ja *VOR* oder *NACH* dem eigentlichen Treffen dort nochmal einen Tag einlegen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2011)

Ich unterschreib hiermit mal das von jan aus eigenen erfahrungswerten. und bezüglich bikepark: ich weiß nicht ob es wirklich eine so große hürde darstellt am letzen tag  morgens "abzufahren" und ne stunde einen umweg in kauf zu nehmen, den tag über noch biken zu gehen und je nachdem gegen abend/am nächsten tag dann dieendgültige heimreise anzutreten  aber wie gesagt- abgesehen davon ist es der pfälzer wald definitiv wert - auch wenn ich die anderen optionen, grade weils nichtsalltägliches ist, ebenfalls sehr nett klingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (14. November 2011)

Es heißt ja nicht umsonst 'Trailand-Pfalz'

Wann gibts denn die Abstimmung für die Zeit ? Ich muß bald wissen, wann ich urlauben kann. In St-Martin oder so bin ich ja in 45-60 Minuten....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. November 2011)

Über das Wann wird nach dem Wo abgestimmt ....


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2011)

Ab in die Pfalz .....  der natürliche Feind des Saarländers


----------



## Bocacanosa (15. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ab in die Pfalz .....  der natürliche Feind des Saarländers



Saarländer?

Jeder sollte einen haben...


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2011)




----------



## jan84 (15. November 2011)

Wer oder was ist dieses Saarland ?

Wenn es die Pfalz werden sollte kann ich jetzt schonmal vorwarnen, dass ich die beiden Wochenden Mitte Juli (14+15 und 21+22) nicht dabei sein kann (letzte Vorbereitung + Megavalanche). 
Vorteil bei allen Mittelgebirgs-Locations ist ja, dass es prinzipiell zwischen März und November ohne Probleme geht, man ist wenig Wetterabhängig (Hab in Neustadt dieses Jahr das erste mal über 20°C am 21. Januar gehabt ). 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaktusflo (15. November 2011)

Super Sache  freu mich schon auf das Treffen! Ein guter "Würfel" - Freund von mir wäre bestimmt auch dabei, ist aber nicht im Forum angemeldet. Muss der vorher ein Forums- Antrag stellen ?!?!


----------



## mtblukas (15. November 2011)

Nein, denk ich nicht.


----------



## jan84 (15. November 2011)

Wo wir letztes mal doch schon sehr restriktiv gegen nicht-cube fahrer vorgegangen sind ...


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. November 2011)

Genau .... ich bin voll dagegen ... worum geht es ????


----------



## Cortina (16. November 2011)

Nicht CUBEler sind jederzeit willkommen 

Außerdem reduziert es die Kosten für die CUBEler


----------



## kaktusflo (16. November 2011)

Cubler find ich gut  mein Kumpel hat ein ams! Ist nur (noch ) nicht im Forum... deshalb die Frage!


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. November 2011)

gegen geringen pauschalbetrag


----------



## kaktusflo (16. November 2011)

Wir brauchen ja auch jemand der unsere bikes wieder sauber macht  ... das wäre doch ne sinnvolle Aufgabe!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. November 2011)

die werden doch nicht dreckig  hast du nicht mitbekommen, dass wir letztes mal fast nicht gefahren sind, wegen regen und als wir gefahren sind größtenteils getragen haben?
















..nicht.


----------



## Cortina (17. November 2011)

Dreckig neeeeeee, meins war noch nie so sauber wie nach der Füssen Tour, bei sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo viel H2O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaktusflo (17. November 2011)

Diesmal soll das ja auch was werden mit dem fahren ... und wenn´s dann sooooo aussieht ... was dann


----------



## mtblukas (17. November 2011)

Dann hast du verkackt!


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2011)

im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. November 2011)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Diesmal soll das ja auch was werden mit dem fahren ... und wenn´s dann sooooo aussieht ... was dann



Dann isses egal , ob Du ein Cube hast oder keins. Man erkennts ja nicht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. November 2011)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Diesmal soll das ja auch was werden mit dem fahren ... und wenn´s dann sooooo aussieht ... was dann



dann kauf ich mri ein neues 

dreckiges rad... wo gibts denn sowas!?


----------



## Torsten (18. November 2011)

Ich "pin" das oben mal an, damit ihr das besser findet

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## buschhase (18. November 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Friendsofmine (18. November 2011)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Diesmal soll das ja auch was werden mit dem fahren ... und wenn´s dann sooooo aussieht ... was dann



Da sind auch alle Probleme mit schleifenden Bremsen auf einen Schlag behoben. Der Matsch schluckt jegliches Geräusch. 

Ja mei - a Wahnsinn......


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. November 2011)

Der Gipfel wäre dabei, wenn ihr euch fürs Allgäu entscheidet:




Nein, war nur Spass, wäre etwas zu Hardcore für die Meisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (25. November 2011)

und der wenn Ihr den Lago wählt 





wenn wir hier schon Wahlkampf betreiben


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. November 2011)

Hey, daß war meine Idee, ausserdem muss das Bild aktuell sein, vom Sommer kann ja Jeder eines einstellen.


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

Ist Wahlkampf


----------



## Stef89 (25. November 2011)

welcher Gipfel ist das   Lipper-Zipfel ?


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

Abfahrt vom Parpaner Rothorn in der Lenzerheide


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. November 2011)

pfalz is aber auch ned zu verachten... und ganz aktuell; nix geschönte sommer bilder 

von user "Teufelstisch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)




----------



## Sirrah73 (25. November 2011)

Saugutes Bild


----------



## Friendsofmine (25. November 2011)

Hier wird auch wirklich mit allen Mitteln gearbeitet.


----------



## sepalot (25. November 2011)

mehr wettbewerb bitte


----------



## buschhase (25. November 2011)

Pfalzfoto hat gewonnen! ^^


----------



## kaktusflo (25. November 2011)

Haha  mehr... mehr...mehr 

@ Andi 3001 -> GEILES Bild!!!


----------



## blutbuche (26. November 2011)

user teufelstisch hat ja echt dermassen geniale bilder in seinem album , hab grad´mal ´n bisschen gestöbert . echt toll ,s eine pfalz- bilder !!! pfalz is ne tolle ecke zum biken - war schon 2 x rund um lambrecht , neustadt , elmstein . lohnt sich !!!! greez , k.


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. November 2011)

Habe noch etwas Werbematerial für das Allgäu, auf dieser Abfahrt könnte man wieder etwas üben:




Damit nicht ständig beide Räder am Boden kleben.




Denke da im Speziellen an Andi und Jan


----------



## jan84 (26. November 2011)

Ich kann sowas doch garnicht 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## buschhase (26. November 2011)

Wieviel Kehren sind das? Weißt das zufällig?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. November 2011)

ich ja auch ned....weder vorn






noch hinten




*topografischen nachteil durch foto UND video ausgleich *


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. November 2011)

Kinners ... beim Treffen gibt es von mir dann die Fortgeschrittenen Lektion: Fahren auf zwei Räder. 

Ihr seid schon echte Cracks .


----------



## buschhase (26. November 2011)

Aber führe sie langsam daran Jörg. Bei sowas muss man Sorgfalt und Vorsicht walten lassen, sonst holt sich noch jemand einen blauen Fleck!


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. November 2011)

Das were ich machen. Verletzungen und blaue Flecken will ja niemand.


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. November 2011)

@buschhase
Keine Ahnung aber ziemlich viele


----------



## jan84 (27. November 2011)

Ohne Räder geht ja auch noch irgendwie...





Aber zwei Räder... mhhh.... Das klappt nur geradeaus...




Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. November 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Aber zwei Räder... mhhh.... Das klappt nur geradeaus...



Ich habe es befürchtet, Jan. Die Situation ist schlimmer wie ich dachte .
Hoffe Du bringst mir beim nächsten Treffen das HR Versetzen bei .


----------



## Rüssel__ (3. Dezember 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @buschhase
> Keine Ahnung aber ziemlich viele



Klasse Bild Roman

Rüssel


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Dezember 2011)

@Rüssel
des wäre auch was für dich, das halten wir mal fest für das Frühjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (4. Dezember 2011)

Da freu ich mich schon drauf, das sieht schon sehr lecker aus....

Rätsel schon die ganze Zeit wo Du da warst, aber das seh ich ja dann. Ich hab immer gedacht das ich unsre Gegend
recht gut kenn, aber Du legst mit jedem Bild immer wieder ein drauf

Rüssel


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. Januar 2012)

Folgt jetzt das WANN ?


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich werd dann die Umfrage mal bei Zeiten einstellen ...


----------



## Bocacanosa (9. Januar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ja, ich werd dann die Umfrage mal bei Zeiten einstellen ...




Ich müsste langsam meine Urlaubsplanung einreichen. Gibbet hier schon wat?


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich würde folgende Termine für ne Umfrage vorschlagen, aufmachen muss sie jemand anders . 

- 1-3 Juni
- 15-17 Juni
- 6-8 Juli
- 27-29 Juli
- 3-5 August
- 24-26 August

grüße,
Jan


----------



## buschhase (9. Januar 2012)

Find man könnte auch 1 bis 2 Termine in den Mai legen. Hab jetzt keinen Überblick über die Schulferien, aber bei Wochenendterminen dürft das ja keine Rolle spielen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2012)

Meine Mai-Wochenenden sind komplett verplant, sprich im Pfälzer Wald würde dann der geplante Guide fehlen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Bocacanosa (9. Januar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Meine Mai-Wochenenden sind komplett verplant, sprich im Pfälzer Wald würde dann der geplante Guide fehlen.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



 Sollte natürlich beachtet werden.


----------



## buschhase (9. Januar 2012)

Nagut, ist ein Argument


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Januar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ich würde folgende Termine für ne Umfrage vorschlagen, aufmachen muss sie jemand anders .
> 
> - 1-3 Juni
> - 15-17 Juni
> ...



ok, dann nehm ich mal die Termine rein ... obwohl ja am 25/26.08 Idstein24 ist ...


----------



## jan84 (13. Januar 2012)

Jörg, wann schmeisste die Umfrage rein? Fänds gut wenn wir bis Ende März den Termin fix hätten und bis dahin auch ausreichend Abstimmungszeit. 
Wenns zwischen 2-3 Terminen knapp wird kann man ja durchaus die Stimmen der Leute die letztes Jahr da waren etwas stärker gewichten als die von "unbekannten" (nicht negativ gemeint!). Von daher wärs gut die Umfrage so einzustellen, dass man sieht wer wofür gestimmt hat. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Januar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Jörg, wann schmeisste die Umfrage rein?


Melde: Umfrage 2 eingestellt. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=561164


----------

